# ter de  o ter que



## Nandinho

En el estudio que hago en línea del portugués, he tomado nota de las siguientes estructuras: 
_"Venha cá, primeiro você tem *de ligar* o carro"_
 _"Agora você *tem de sair* e pegar a rodovia"_
 _"No pedágio, você *tem de pagar*"_
 _"Você tem *de dar* marcha ré para estacionar"_
​Por lo tanto, he escrito ejercicios como el siguiente:


Quando você tem de dirigir um carro....
...você tem de prestar muita atenção as sinalizações...
En respuesta he recibido correcciones como las siguientes:
 Quando você tem que dirigir um carro 
você tem que prestar muita atenção nas sinalizações

¿Cual es el uso correcto de este tipo de estructura en el cual hay una oración subordinada? 
tener *de + *infinitivo, ó tener *que* + infinitivo?

Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda
Cordiais saudações
Nandinho


----------



## Vanda

Nandinho, isso é algo que até os nativos não sabem usar, ou usam como querem. Aqui um enlace para uma discussão no outro fóru. E aqui um bom artigo sobre as diferenças. 



> As expressões “ter que” e “ter de” são muito debatidas e não há uma posição única entre os estudiosos, uma única resposta. Uns acreditam que tanto faz, outros de que há diferenciação entre as construções.
> ...
> *Ter de* – expressa uma idéia de obrigatoriedade, de necessidade, de dever.
> Tenho de estudar para a prova amanhã. (Tenho necessidade em estudar)
> 
> *Ter que* – expressa uma idéia de “algo para”, “coisas para”.
> Ele tem muito que estudar. (Ele tem muitas matérias para estudar)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mim são absolutamente do mesmo valor: obrigatoriedade. Dos exemplos que oferece a Vanda o segundo não é válido. _Ele tem muito que estudar_ e uma construção dum outro tipo, não uma perífrase de obrigação (tem é verbo transitivo, muito é o complemento directo e que estudar uma relativa dependendo do objecto directo). 
 No primeiro exemplo, _tenho de estudar para a prova_, é a mesma coisa *que* ou *de*: *tenho que/de estudar para a prova*. 
 A escolha é estilística, não é diferente o valor das duas perífrases.


----------



## Istriano

*Ter que *é mais comum.
*Ter de* tem um sabor livresco. 

Em espanhol só vi_ tener que._


----------



## Outsider

Nandinho said:


> En el estudio que hago en línea del portugués, he tomado nota de las siguientes estructuras:
> _"Venha cá, primeiro você tem *de ligar* o carro"_
> _"Agora você *tem de sair* e pegar a rodovia"_
> _"No pedágio, você *tem de pagar*"_
> _"Você tem *de dar* marcha ré para estacionar"_
> ​Por lo tanto, he escrito ejercicios como el siguiente:
> 
> 
> Quando você tem de dirigir um carro....
> ...você tem de prestar muita atenção as sinalizações...
> ¿Cual es el uso correcto de este tipo de estructura en el cual hay una oración subordinada?


Su versión es correcta, e incluso considerada la más correcta por los gramáticos. Sin embargo, en el habla es común sustituir "de" por "que", a tal punto que (como se ve) hay quienes ni reconocen la versión con "de" como correcta.


----------



## Nandinho

Vanda e amigos.
Agora ficarei tranquilo. Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda. 
Vou fazer uma nova pesquisa nos livros de gramatica para conhecer outros conceitos.
Eu adoro o servicio de Word Reference Forums

Um abraço
Nandinho


----------



## okporip

Nandinho said:


> ...você tem de prestar muita atenção as sinalizações...



Só para não deixar passar: presta-se atenção *a* [ou *em*, se se usa uma forma mais coloquial] alguma coisa. Portanto, sua frase, que está bem quanto ao "tem de", falhou quanto ao acento grave indicativo de crase:

"você tem de prestar muita atenção *às* sinalizações..."

Cuidado com esses professores "on line", que corrigem o que não devem e não corrigem o que deveriam!


----------



## pelus

Tenho que fazer um grande esforço para .......... 
Tenho de fazer um grande esforço  para ...........

 Quel é correta ? 

E também  se têm outro(s)  erro(s) .... obrigada .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## Istriano

*Tenho que* (normal/geral, formal ou informal), como *Tengo que *em espanhol
*Tenho de *(formal, mais literária)

Na língua mais antiga se usava mais com DE: _Tenho de ir, Preciso de ir, Deve de ser muito importante._
Na língua atual usamos mais sem DE: _Tenho que ir, Preciso ir*, Deve ser muito importante.
---
*
*Preciso de ir *_ainda se usa em Portugal_, _mas é raro no Brasil.


----------



## okporip

pelus said:


> Tenho que fazer um grande esforço para ..........
> Tenho de fazer um grande esforço  para ...........
> 
> Qu*a*l é correta ?
> 
> E também  se t*e*m outro(s)  erro(s) .... obrigada .
> 
> _María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _



Admitem-se ambas.


----------



## englishmania

No sentido de obrigação/_dever_, a forma mais correcta é _*tenho de*_, ainda que se ouça muito frequentemente _tenho que_.


----------



## pelus

Otimamente aclarado e eu : grata , muito grata .

Abraços .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## Pinutera

Oi! como vai?, quero saber quando usar "tem de ir" e quando usar "tem que ir", não entendo a diferença, poderiam me ajudar?. Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma discussão já existente sobre ''ter de'' e ''ter que''.


----------



## will.espmx

Nandinho said:


> En el estudio que hago en línea del portugués, he tomado nota de las siguientes estructuras:
> _"Venha cá, primeiro você tem *de ligar* o carro"_
> _"Agora você *tem de sair* e pegar a rodovia"_
> _"No pedágio, você *tem de pagar*"_
> _"Você tem *de dar* marcha ré para estacionar"_
> ​Por lo tanto, he escrito ejercicios como el siguiente:
> 
> 
> Quando você tem de dirigir um carro....
> ...você tem de prestar muita atenção as sinalizações...
> En respuesta he recibido correcciones como las siguientes:
> Quando você tem que dirigir um carro
> você tem que prestar muita atenção nas sinalizações
> 
> ¿Cual es el uso correcto de este tipo de estructura en el cual hay una oración subordinada?
> tener *de + *infinitivo, ó tener *que* + infinitivo?
> 
> Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda
> Cordiais saudações
> Nandinho




Eu sempre uso a forma "ter que + infinitivo", mas não condeno o uso da forma "ter  de + infinitivo".
Este site lhe esclarecerá melhor.


----------

